# TheBig, ou es-tu ???



## Modern__Thing (22 Mars 2005)

Salutations,


Ca fait un petit bout de temps qu'on a plus de nouvelles, TheBig, ou es-tu ???   

Que font Panel et kernic ? 

TU NOUS MANQUES !

On va finir par lancer un avis de recherche sur le oueb et meme a la television...   

Si vous avez des nouvelles, tenez-nous au courrant :love: :love: :love:


----------



## supermoquette (22 Mars 2005)

Qui a dit dt© ??


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2005)

ouaip, c'est vrai qu'il nous manque le Zebig... 
Pas une carte postale, rien.

et ce post est angoissant.

Si vous le croisez, si vous avez des relations privilégiées avec Môsieur Bigounnet dites lui qu'on l'aime, qu'il nous manque, que je me languis de ses posts à ralonge pleins d'images et d'émotions que je me plaisais à lire dans l'ombre.


----------



## Modern__Thing (22 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Qui a dit dt© ??


 toi :love:


----------



## Macounette (22 Mars 2005)

C'est vrai qu'il nous manque... MacGé sans zeBig au bar n'est plus MacGé. 
Bon courage et reviens-nous aussi vite que tu le pourras ! :love:


----------



## joanes (22 Mars 2005)

TheBig, revient


----------



## rezba (22 Mars 2005)

Il est là, pas loin. Mais il est plus matinal que vous.
Mon bigounet, des bisous. :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (22 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Il est là, pas loin. Mais il est plus matinal que vous.
> Mon bigounet, des bisous. :love:


  Oussa ? tu l'as vu ? :love:


----------



## WebOliver (22 Mars 2005)

*Reuhviens zhebig...* :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Mars 2005)

j'y pensais aussi hier...
C'est vrai qu'il manque ici...


----------



## Modern__Thing (22 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> *Reuhviens zhebig...* :love:


 Toi aussi tu te mets a editer tes posts en cascade :love:


----------



## supermoquette (22 Mars 2005)

Z'inquiètez pas là il vole sur le forum en attendant de jeter un oeuf.


----------



## Spyro (22 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Z'inquiètez pas là il vole sur le forum en attendant de jeter un oeuf.


_C'est pas possible ! C'est pas possible !_    :love:


----------



## gKatarn (22 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Il est là, pas loin. Mais il est plus matinal que vous.



Bon, rien de grave alors


----------



## Modern__Thing (22 Mars 2005)

ZeBig si tu nous entends ou si tu nous vois de la ou tu es, entre en contact avec nous :love:

Fais-nous des signaux de fumee, fais bouger des objets, entre en telepathie avec nous, nous t'attendons et concentrons notre energie, parle nous :love:


----------



## gKatarn (22 Mars 2005)

Pt'et  que plein de coud'boule dans son dernier post pourrait aider ?  :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (22 Mars 2005)

Ayé, j'ai boulé ZeBig :casse:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2005)

avec un peu de chance on le verra a ce grand we de paques...
sauf s'il s'envole sur un'ile mysterieuse sans adsl    :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (22 Mars 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ayé, j'ai boulé ZeBig :casse:


 Arrete de parler de coud'boules, tu vas faire fermer mon beau thread et ZeBig le verra pas s'il descend...  (y pourrait repondre)


----------



## supermoquette (22 Mars 2005)

Non il n'aime pas le rouge


----------



## Modern__Thing (22 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Non il n'aime pas le rouge


 Concentrez-vous tous et posez votre doigts sur le gobelet en repetant "ZeBig, ZeBig, ZeBig"


----------



## gKatarn (22 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Arrete de parler de coud'boules, tu vas faire fermer mon beau thread et ZeBig le verra pas s'il descend...  (y pourrait repondre)



Pas pareil que les threads à coud'boule habituels : c'est pour une bonne cause :love:


----------



## gKatarn (22 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Concentrez-vous tous et posez votre doigts sur le gobelet en repetant "ZeBig, ZeBig, ZeBig"



Plus près et pas sur le gobelet les doigts


----------



## Modern__Thing (22 Mars 2005)

kestessaie de faire la  tu veux bien enlever les doigts de la... ?


----------



## Juste en passant (22 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> ...entre en telepathie avec nous, nous t'attendons et concentrons notre energie, parle nous :love:




Il m'a parlé !!!!  :affraid:



Et le message était, je cite :

*"BANDE DE NAZES"*


----------



## Modern__Thing (22 Mars 2005)

Pis arrete de faire partir mon thread en c... 

on parlait donc de TheBig... :love:


----------



## gKatarn (22 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> kestessaie de faire la  tu veux bien enlever les doigts de la... ?



Tasse ?


----------



## Spyro (22 Mars 2005)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Et le message était, je cite :
> 
> *"BANDE DE NAZES"*


Alors c'était pas lui  :rateau: 

Le message aurait été "Bande de nases"  


_Et puis d'abord ça veut dire quoi maze ?_


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (22 Mars 2005)

Zebig se repose... ici :






 :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Mars 2005)

En fait zebig c'est moi, mais je poste plus sous ce pseudo.

Maintenant je preferre poster sous le nom de MACINSIDE....


----------



## gKatarn (22 Mars 2005)

Mackie ? celui qui a failli se faire ... par Slug  :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et puis d'abord ça veut dire quoi maze ?[/URL][/I][/SIZE][/FONT]



Maze, c'était un très grand groupe de funk des années 80


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Mars 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> En fait zebig c'est moi, mais je poste plus sous ce pseudo.
> 
> Maintenant je preferre poster sous le nom de MACINSIDE....


----------



## gKatarn (22 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Pis arrete de faire partir mon thread en c...



Rhooo, quand je pense qu'elle râle pour une histoire de doigts ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Mars 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Rhooo, quand je pense qu'elle râle pour une histoire de doigts ...



Ben tout dépend où et comment tu les mets...


----------



## gKatarn (22 Mars 2005)

J'me disais bien que qq'un prendrait cette admirable perche tendue


----------



## Modern__Thing (22 Mars 2005)

pour en revenir à TheBig...     :love:


----------



## gKatarn (22 Mars 2005)

Oui oui, on a compris :love: 

REVIENS ZEBIG !!!


  ​


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (22 Mars 2005)

*PLEASE, THEBIG, COME BACK !!!*

^
(clic)


:love:​


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (22 Mars 2005)

Jean-ClaudeVanDamme a dit:
			
		

> http://jcvdonline.free.fr/comeback.html


  quel fou... :rateau: :style:


----------



## Modern__Thing (22 Mars 2005)

Jean-ClaudeVanDamme a dit:
			
		

> *PLEASE, THEBIG, COME BACK !!!*
> 
> ^
> (clic)
> ...


 Beau travail :love:


----------



## gKatarn (22 Mars 2005)

Si ZeBig revient pas après çà...


----------



## Modern__Thing (22 Mars 2005)




----------



## gKatarn (22 Mars 2005)

Alors celle-là, y a pus d'espoir après si çà marche pô :love:


----------



## House M.D. (22 Mars 2005)

Mon thebigounet, reviens, je t'en supplie


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Mars 2005)

Hop, on remonte, il parraitrait qu'il vit tôt le matin :love:


----------



## macelene (23 Mars 2005)

Jean-ClaudeVanDamme a dit:
			
		

> *PLEASE, THEBIG, COME BACK !!!*
> 
> ^
> (clic)
> ...



     TheBigounet come back...  baby come back ...   :love:


----------



## Spyro (23 Mars 2005)

Petite correction 


			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> TheBigounet come back... *pa**py* come back ...   :love:


:love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Mars 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> J'me disais bien que qq'un prendrait cette admirable perche tendue



Ne pas la saisir eut été un outrage à ma réputation


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Mars 2005)




----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

>



Ben oui


----------



## gKatarn (23 Mars 2005)

Non Fab' ... j'avais arrêté de dériver paske Modern__Thing était pas contente :love: 
Tu vas pas recommencer hein ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Mars 2005)

Ne faites pas de mon beau sujet un sujet a flood :'( :rateau:

:love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Mars 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Non Fab' ... j'avais arrêté de dériver paske Modern__Thing était pas contente :love:
> Tu vas pas recommencer hein ?




Bon, je l'ref'rais plus... :rose:


----------



## gKatarn (23 Mars 2005)

Merci bien, au nom de Modern__Thing qui ne veut pas d'un nouveau sujet à flood et on la comprend  :rateau:

Reprenons :
ZeBig, reviennnnnns !!​


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Mars 2005)

je t'ai pas dit de te foutre de ma gu... non plus 


  

:love:


----------



## gKatarn (23 Mars 2005)

C'était si visible que çà ?  :love:


----------



## rezba (23 Mars 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Merci bien, au nom de Modern__Thing qui ne veut pas d'un nouveau sujet à flood et on la comprend  :rateau:
> 
> Reprenons :
> ZeBig, reviennnnnns !!​




C'est fini de crier, non ? C'est pas la peine, il est là.  

Bisous mon bigounet ! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est fini de crier, non ? C'est pas la peine, il est là.
> 
> Bisous mon bigounet ! :love: :love: :love:


où ça, je ne le vois pas. Rezba montre moi la voie...  


Zebiiiiiiiiigggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg..... ouh ouh ZZZZZeeeeeeeeeeeeeebbbbbbbbbbiiiiiiiiiiigggggggggggg


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Mars 2005)

Vous lui faites peut-etre peur


----------



## gKatarn (23 Mars 2005)

J'enlève mon casque  ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Mars 2005)

*scary*


----------



## gKatarn (23 Mars 2005)

*movie* ?  :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Mars 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> *movie* ?  :love:


 C'est fini oui ?  Tu vas te prendre un coup de masse sur le casque


----------



## Spyro (23 Mars 2005)

.
.




.
.​


----------



## macmarco (23 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> .
> .
> 
> 
> ...




  
Si tu permets Spyro, je vais les inclure dans ma signature momentanément !


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Mars 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> *movie* ?  :love:



et on m'accuse de flood...


----------



## Spyro (23 Mars 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Si tu permets Spyro, je vais les inclure dans ma signature momentanément !


Ça fait 15 ko alors je permets mais j'émets également un gros doute. 
(DOUTE)
Juste pour rappeler que la limite des zavatars c'est 10 ko...

Ça me ferait mal qu'ils en viennent à interdire les balises


----------



## gKatarn (23 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> C'est fini oui ?  Tu vas te prendre un coup de masse sur le casque



Outch :casse: :casse:


----------



## gKatarn (23 Mars 2005)

Tiens, ZeBig a un statut "superstar" maintenant  :casse:


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Mars 2005)

Oussa ??? (photo siouple)


----------



## gKatarn (23 Mars 2005)

Liste des membres MacG, trier par points disco en décroissant


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Mars 2005)

Sa derniere connexion date de ce matin, mais pourquoi il ne poste plus ??? :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Sa derniere connexion date de ce matin, mais pourquoi il ne poste plus ??? :rateau:


il lui manque des doigts pour poster ?


----------



## gKatarn (23 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> ... pourquoi il ne poste plus ??? :rateau:


Il n'a plus de timbres ?  :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (23 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Sa derniere connexion date de ce matin, mais pourquoi il ne poste plus ??? :rateau:


Ben c'est pas le seul à venir en spectateur et à poster pas ou peu  
Enfin moi je dis ça et en même temps je dis rien


----------



## r e m y (23 Mars 2005)

Il est peut-être en pleine cure de désintox... 
Si c'est ça vous êtes durs avec lui de le pousser ainsi à replonger!


----------



## loustic (23 Mars 2005)

Bonjour TheBig.

Tu as bien raison de souffler un peu, ça fait du bien.


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Mars 2005)

Reviens flooder avec noooooooouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuus !!!   :sick:  :style:  :bebe:  :casse:


----------



## gKatarn (23 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Reviens flooder avec noooooooouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuus !!!   :sick:  :style:  :bebe:  :casse:



Ayé, elle s'est enfin trahie :love:


----------



## Spyro (23 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> (DOUTE)


Je retire ce que j'ai dit, j'ai viré la transparence il fait plus que 4ko, mais bon faut pas abuser quand même  


Ah oui et puis:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Mars 2005)

Arfffffffffff !!!!!!! Bande de nases !!!!!! 
Vous êtes trop sympas et adorables ... enfin ... presque tous ...:mouais:  
Si je ne poste plus depuis un petit temps, c'est que d'une part, je n'arrive plus à poster du "bunker" sans risquer d'en prendre plein la gueule et que d'autrepart, je suis plus souvent à l'étranger qu'en Belgique en ces temps-ci ...  ...jamais je n'aurais pensé que durant mes "vieux jours" je bosserais plus de 15 H par jour pour prouver à tous que je suis encore rentable et productif ... (hihi !!!! )
Si on ajoute à ça une petite crise genre "existentielle" du style : d'ou viens-je ? ou vais-je ? ben on a devant soi un gars qui court dans tous les sens sans bien savoir ou il va !!!!! 
Mais, je compte bientôt dépoussiérer Kernic et Panel qui tirent la gueule comme des tarées et vous retrouver comme on retrouve de vieux potes ...
En attendant, je vous embrasse.......:love: :love: :love: 

...et merci de tout coeur d'avoir eu une tite pensée pour moi ....:rose: 
A bientôt !!!!! 

ps : j'aurais des pages et des pages à gribouiller dans "les villes de grande solitude"...


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Mars 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arfffffffffff !!!!!!! Bande de nases !!!!!!
> Vous êtes trop sympas et adorables ... enfin ... presque tous ...:mouais:
> Si je ne poste plus depuis un petit temps, c'est que d'une part, je n'arrive plus à poster du "bunker" sans risquer d'en prendre plein la gueule et que d'autrepart, je suis plus souvent à l'étranger qu'en Belgique en ces temps-ci ...  ...jamais je n'aurais pensé que durant mes "vieux jours" je bosserais plus de 15 H par jour pour prouver à tous que je suis encore rentable et productif ... (hihi !!!! )
> Si on ajoute à ça une petite crise genre "existentielle" du style : d'ou viens-je ? ou vais-je ? ben on a devant soi un gars qui court dans tous les sens sans bien savoir ou il va !!!!!
> ...


    THE BIG !!!!    


:love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arfffffffffff !!!!!!! Bande de nases !!!!!!
> 
> ps : j'aurais des pages et des pages à gribouiller dans "les villes de grande solitude"...




quand tu veux, nous on attends pour lire  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Mars 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arfffffffffff !!!!!!! Bande de nases !!!!!!
> Vous êtes trop sympas et adorables ... enfin ... presque tous ...:mouais:
> Si je ne poste plus depuis un petit temps, c'est que d'une part, je n'arrive plus à poster du "bunker" sans risquer d'en prendre plein la gueule et que d'autrepart, je suis plus souvent à l'étranger qu'en Belgique en ces temps-ci ...  ...jamais je n'aurais pensé que durant mes "vieux jours" je bosserais plus de 15 H par jour pour prouver à tous que je suis encore rentable et productif ... (hihi !!!! )
> Si on ajoute à ça une petite crise genre "existentielle" du style : d'ou viens-je ? ou vais-je ? ben on a devant soi un gars qui court dans tous les sens sans bien savoir ou il va !!!!!
> ...



IL a parlé. IL nous a envoyé un signe.
Prosternons nous dans la joie mes frères.

A genoux mes soeurs 


 oui, comme ça, mais un peu plus bas mes soeurs


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> A genoux mes soeurs
> 
> 
> oui, comme ça, mais un peu plus bas mes soeurs


 Mais comme tu deviens vulgaire  :affraid: :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (24 Mars 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arfffffffffff !!!!!!! Bande de nases !!!!!!


 :love: :love:


----------



## poildep (24 Mars 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ps : j'aurais des pages et des pages à gribouiller dans "les villes de grande solitude"...


on aura des pages et des pages à lire. :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Mars 2005)

Y nous preparait un roman, c'est pour ca qu'il a ete si longtemps absent :love:


Bonne idee ZeBigounet :love:


----------



## gKatarn (24 Mars 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...d'ou viens-je ? ou vais-je ?



T'as oublié _dans quel état j'erre ?_  

A la prochaine ZeBig et merci d'avoir donné des news 












---
PS : t'as vu, chère Modern_thing, je n'ai pas été hors-sujet pour une fois  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Mais comme tu deviens vulgaire  :affraid: :rateau:



Ah?


----------



## Macounette (24 Mars 2005)

Coucou zeBig  c'est sympa d'être passé. :love:


----------



## WebOliver (24 Mars 2005)

*Ah, il est revenu le nase... Tchô toi! *


----------



## macmarco (24 Mars 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arfffffffffff !!!!!!! Bande de nases !!!!!!
> Vous êtes trop sympas et adorables ... enfin ... presque tous ...:mouais:
> Si je ne poste plus depuis un petit temps, c'est que d'une part, je n'arrive plus à poster du "bunker" sans risquer d'en prendre plein la gueule et que d'autrepart, je suis plus souvent à l'étranger qu'en Belgique en ces temps-ci ... ...jamais je n'aurais pensé que durant mes "vieux jours" je bosserais plus de 15 H par jour pour prouver à tous que je suis encore rentable et productif ... (hihi !!!! )
> Si on ajoute à ça une petite crise genre "existentielle" du style : d'ou viens-je ? ou vais-je ? ben on a devant soi un gars qui court dans tous les sens sans bien savoir ou il va !!!!!
> ...




ALLEZ LOUIA !!!! 
IL EST DE RETOUR PARMI NOUS ! :love: :love: :love:

Content de te revoir TheBig ! 
Et impatient de te lire !


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Mars 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> T'as oublié _dans quel état j'erre ?_
> 
> A la prochaine ZeBig et merci d'avoir donné des news
> 
> ...


 Non, c'est bien tu fais des efforts :love:


----------



## goonie (24 Mars 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arfffffffffff !!!!!!! Bande de nases !!!!!!
> Vous êtes trop sympas et adorables ... enfin ... presque tous ...:mouais:
> Si je ne poste plus depuis un petit temps, c'est que d'une part, je n'arrive plus à poster du "bunker" sans risquer d'en prendre plein la gueule et que d'autrepart, je suis plus souvent à l'étranger qu'en Belgique en ces temps-ci ... ...jamais je n'aurais pensé que durant mes "vieux jours" je bosserais plus de 15 H par jour pour prouver à tous que je suis encore rentable et productif ... (hihi !!!! )
> Si on ajoute à ça une petite crise genre "existentielle" du style : d'ou viens-je ? ou vais-je ? ben on a devant soi un gars qui court dans tous les sens sans bien savoir ou il va !!!!!
> ...



Toujours d'attaque !!!
heureux d'avoir de tes nouvelles ,    

Le bar était un peu triste sans toi :love:


----------



## gKatarn (24 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Non, c'est bien tu fais des efforts :love:



Je te sais gré de le reconnaître  

















---
/mode langue de pute ON
Bon sinon, Fab lui, çà progresse pas ... 



			
				Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Fab'Fab a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Mars 2005)

T'as vu ZeBig comme yanna qui sal*pent le beau thread que j'avais ouvert pour toi :affraid: :rateau:

  

:love:


----------



## gKatarn (24 Mars 2005)

Ouais, Fab faut arrêter là :rateau:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Mars 2005)

En fait, faut que j'avoue quelque chose ..... quand je parle de bosser 15H par jour ... bon OK !!!... mais faut que je dise aussi qu'on est vraiment sur un site de rêve, style Club Med avec GO et tout et tout ... on a cantine de luxe (avec possibilité de frites tous les jours !!!!!), centre de fitness, piscine, sauna, parc arboré avec étang, canard dedans (dans l'étang je veux dire...!!!), et le tout agrémenté d'hotesses en provenance directe de Malibu eek: ) ... enfin ... presque ... 
Après quelques semaines, on en arrive presque à oublier les postes de garde et les caméras....
En plus, sont sympas les ricains ... ils m'adorent parce que je fais "vintage" ...:mouais: 
Dommage qu'il faille bosser ...   
Content de vous retrouver.......


----------



## Juste en passant (24 Mars 2005)

Salut vieille branche.

Heureux de te savoir de retour


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Mars 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Content de vous retrouver.......


----------



## macelene (24 Mars 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> En fait, faut que j'avoue quelque chose ..... quand je parle de bosser 15H par jour ... bon OK !!!... mais faut que je dise aussi qu'on est vraiment sur un site de rêve, style Club Med avec GO et tout et tout ... on a cantine de luxe (avec possibilité de frites tous les jours !!!!!), centre de fitness, piscine, sauna, parc arboré avec étang, canard dedans (dans l'étang je veux dire...!!!), et le tout agrémenté d'hotesses en provenance directe de Malibu eek: ) ... enfin ... presque ...
> Après quelques semaines, on en arrive presque à oublier les postes de garde et les caméras....
> En plus, sont sympas les ricains ... ils m'adorent parce que je fais "vintage" ...:mouais:
> Dommage qu'il faille bosser ...
> Content de vous retrouver.......




*Yeah trop cool t'es là....  :love:   :love: :love: *


----------



## Spyro (24 Mars 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> (avec possibilité de frites tous les jours !!!!!)


Eh oui, on n'attrape pas les belges avec du vinaigre  


			
				thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ils m'adorent parce que je fais "vintage"


_ Mais euh tu leur as dit que t'avais plus vintange ?   _


----------



## JPTK (24 Mars 2005)

> on a cantine de luxe (avec possibilité de frites tous les jours !!!!!)



Quelle belle vision du luxe, une vision Belge quoi  :rateau:  :love:

Arf grillé par le dragon  :hein:  :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Mars 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> /mode langue de pute ON
> Bon sinon, Fab lui, çà progresse pas ...


C'est l'influence de SonnyBoy... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			












(faut bien trouver une excuse à la con...)


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Mars 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, Fab faut arrêter là :rateau:



salaud!


----------



## gKatarn (24 Mars 2005)

Oui ! :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Mars 2005)

Toi aussi :love:

Flooder, c'est mal :love:


----------



## gKatarn (24 Mars 2005)

à peine plus de 4000 posts en 4 ans, j'appelle pas çà flooder moi ; par contre, presque 4.000 en un an, ce n'est plus la même chose  :rateau: :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Mars 2005)

Moi ?  

Vraiment pas    :rateau:  :love:


----------



## macmarco (24 Mars 2005)

*The Big est de retour, ça se fête !*  





​


----------



## JPTK (24 Mars 2005)

Ah bah il est reparti, comme c'est triste  :rateau: Il avait mieux à faire apparemment


----------



## Bassman (24 Mars 2005)

N'empeche que ca me manque un peu tout ca moi, le temps du post matinal du zebig que je decouvrait en buvant mon chocolat, le genre de post que je relisais au moins 3 fois et qui me mettais a la bourre; le temps ou le sonnyboy abrasait vraiment...


----------



## loustic (24 Mars 2005)

... Un seul être vous manque et tout est dépeuplé ...

Bande de nases .........!!!!!!!!!!       

Faites donc du TheBig vous-mêmes !!!!!!!!! au lieu de pleurnicher comme des madeleines     

C'est toujours lui qui faut qui fait tout !!!!!!!!!    

Tu as raison TheBig !!!!!!!!    Repose-toi encore un peu       

     

Cependant tout le monde est satisfait par ta furtive réapparition.


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Mars 2005)

Et si je faisais un thread pour le retour de Gribouille?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Et si je faisais un thread pour le retour de Gribouille?


...il me manque


----------



## JPTK (24 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Et si je faisais un thread pour le retour de Gribouille?



Bof... moi je peux inviter Alain Madelin sinon... et là mes enfants, ça va être la "teuf" ! Chébran comme il est on risque de se poiler un max !   :style:


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Mars 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Bof... moi je peux inviter Alain Madelin sinon... et là mes enfants, ça va être la "teuf" ! Chébran comme il est on risque de se poiler un max !   :style:


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Et si je faisais un thread pour le retour de Gribouille?


 Je ne suis pas convaicue du bien-fait de cette idée... :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:

Vraiment pas même :rateau:

Il a pas le karma de ZeBig :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas convaicue du bien-fait de cette idée... :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:
> 
> Vraiment pas même :rateau:
> 
> Il a pas le karma de ZeBig :love:



C'est plutot le genre Bad Karma... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			















Même SonnyBoy est un saint à côté 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













(je déconne Sonny!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Mars 2005)

Sonnyboy metre étalon de la méchanceté..

ça me plait ça...


----------



## macmarco (24 Mars 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Sonnyboy metre étalon de la méchanceté..
> 
> ça me plait ça...



Mètre, mettre ou maître ?


----------



## Spyro (24 Mars 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Mètre, mettre ou maître ?


Les deux mon capitaine


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Mars 2005)

J'aime bien mettre...

Mais c'était bien de mètre qu'il s'agissait.


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (24 Mars 2005)

YEAH !
*
THE BIG IS BACK !*

C'EST COOL !


:love:​


----------



## House M.D. (25 Mars 2005)

Yesssssss !!!!!! Mon thebigounet est là.... :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mars 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Sonnyboy metre étalon de la méchanceté..
> 
> ça me plait ça...



Quoi que ces temps ci, pour retrouver ta grandeur d'antan dans la méchanceté (du temps du Dell), ce serait plutôt "mettre tes talons" qu'il faudrait


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Mars 2005)

Comme toi aussi tu te mets a pourrir mon thread 

Il est dedie a TheBig, t'as qu'a en ouvrir un autre


----------



## gKatarn (25 Mars 2005)

Un thread dédié à Sonnyboy, oulààààà  :rateau:
ca peut être drôle


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Mars 2005)

Je dis que c'est une idee


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Comme toi aussi tu te mets a pourrir mon thread
> 
> Il est dedie a TheBig, t'as qu'a en ouvrir un autre



Hey, girl ! l'apartheid, c'est passé de mode !  :style:

EDIT : pis, TheBig, il a rassuré tout le monde, alors, maintenant, c'est plus pareil !


----------



## supermoquette (25 Mars 2005)

Oui c'est bien lui qu'a cassé ce thread


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Mars 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Hey, girl ! l'apartheid, c'est passé de mode !  :style:
> 
> EDIT : pis, TheBig, il a rassuré tout le monde, alors, maintenant, c'est plus pareil !


 Absolument rien a voir avec l'apartheid cela dit


----------



## gKatarn (25 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est bien lui qu'a cassé ce thread



Quand je pense qu'on l'a supplié de revenir... si c'était pour casser le beau thread de Modern_Thing, c'était pas la peine :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (25 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Absolument rien a voir avec l'apartheid cela dit


C'est même d'assez mauvais gout...


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Mars 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Quand je pense qu'on l'a supplié de revenir... si c'était pour casser le beau thread de Modern_Thing, c'était pas la peine :rateau:


 Ca a marche n'empeche :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Absolument rien a voir avec l'apartheid cela dit





			
				Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est même d'assez mauvais gout...



Hey, on s'calme, zavez pas vu les p'tits machins ronds ? c'était pour rire !


----------



## Spyro (25 Mars 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Hey, on s'calme, zavez pas vu les p'tits machins ronds ? c'était pour rire !


Oui mais c'était pas drole et c'était de mauvais gout.


----------



## supermoquette (25 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> mauvais gout.


On m'appelle ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> On m'appelle ?


 Oui :love:

Tu reponds vite en tout cas


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> On m'appelle ?



Ils ont dit mauvais gout... pas mauvaise haleine...


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Mars 2005)

Toi tu ne connais pas le vieux dicton Irlandais:

"a big fart is better than a bad breath..."


----------



## Macounette (25 Mars 2005)

Il y a aussi le dicton qui dit : "bad breath is better than no breath at all"


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mars 2005)

Breath in the air ...


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Mars 2005)

:affraid:


----------

